# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  does bathroom flashing need to be installed and when?

## breakerboy2000

Hello, 
I am planning to totally gut my bathroom, down to the concrete base and studs in the walls.. 
what exactly is the purpose of flashing?  
is it for both wall to wall and floor to wall joints? and only in shower area or whole b/room? 
I would be waterproofing with bond breakers all the wall to floor joints so is flashing still needed? 
google images shows me flashing is put in under the mortar? I wouldnt be putting in mortar though.. 
I want to put a curbless walk in shower and I will be rebating a 1500 x 1000 area about 20-30mm deep into the concrete base to install a premade polyurethane slope to drain water into a linear style drain (1500mm along wall) 
would I need flashing on the 1000mm side that goes from under the preslope base to behind the fibre cement wallboard even though I would be water proofing the whole lot? 
sorry for all the questions.. and thank you for any replies!

----------


## Random Username

Flashing is used to keep water from entering around external elements such as windows, doors or roof penetrations. 
Many years ago (pre waterproofing standards) builders would sometimes use flashing in an attempt to keep water inside wet areas; but these days it all has to be waterproofed to standard. 
Check the James Hardie website for their wet area construction guide - http://www.jameshardie.com.au/home/a...uction0906.pdf 
And the waterproofing standard - http://www.ed.ewp.asn.au/standards/a...et%20areas.pdf

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello, 
> I am planning to totally gut my bathroom, down to the concrete base and studs in the walls.. 
> what exactly is the purpose of flashing?  
> is it for both wall to wall and floor to wall joints? and only in shower area or whole b/room?  I suspect you are talking about the old practice of flashing the foot plate timber in wet areas, this is very rare today and not part of the standards. It can cause damage if not installed right. 
> The term wall flashing today refers the requirement to place a waterproof flash on all internal wall to floor joints in wet rooms. like Bathroom, ensuite, laundry and toilet. 
> I would be waterproofing with bond breakers all the wall to floor joints so is flashing still needed?  Bond breakers are normally only installed inside the shower. 
> google images shows me flashing is put in under the mortar? I wouldnt be putting in mortar though.. 
> I want to put a curbless walk in shower and I will be rebating a 1500 x 1000 area about 20-30mm deep into the concrete base to install a premade polyurethane slope to drain water into a linear style drain (1500mm along wall)  Fall inside the shower can be one in 80 but onr in 60 is common, not sure if 30 mm is deep enough.  Warning: There are a lot of trough drains on the market that do not meet the standards, so look for the stamp that states it does meet the standard or you could end up with major problems. 
> Also keep in mind they look great when first installed, it's later you discover they a pain to clean and the wife starts adding gun powder to your breakfast bowl of corn flakes.. 
> ...

  Good luck and take care.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thank you for the replies. 
I mean the pvc 50 x 75 flashing displayed in some wet area construction booklets, are they still common?   How to waterproof a shower area with Crommelin Wetite, prior to tiling - YouTube  
if i just do the bond breaker with the membrane do I actually need the pvc flashing? 
I would be doing somthing like in the video and i cant see any pvc flashing coming out under the c/board?? 
thank you.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> thank you for the replies. 
> I mean the pvc 50 x 75 flashing displayed in some wet area construction booklets, are they still common?   How to waterproof a shower area with Crommelin Wetite, prior to tiling - YouTube  
> if i just do the bond breaker with the membrane do I actually need the pvc flashing? 
> I would be doing somthing like in the video and i cant see any pvc flashing coming out under the c/board?? 
> thank you.

  Using the plastic is very rare these days, some of the old schoold builders still do it, but very few. 
The waterproofing in the shower and along the walls is fine. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

